# Use of ointments during pregnancy



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,


I have a few questions about what can be used safely during pregnancy....... sorry for the multiple questions!


I have developed a wart on my finger in the last couple of months, and it doesn't seem to be going of its own accord.  I visited a pharmacy this morning for some ointment for it, but was told that salicylic (sp?) acid can't be used during pregnancy.  I have checked on the NHS website, and it says that it may be used, just for a short period of time.  I live abroad, so it may be that regulations here are slightly different.  Would you say that the over the counter treatments using salicylic acid would be Ok to use, or not?  The wart is right on the crease of a knuckle, and is increasingly annoying and slightly tender, so I would ideally like to shift it sooner rather than later.......


Next question:  I have suffered with small patches of psoriasis on my face for many years, and they either usually go after a few weeks, or I have used the hydrocortisone version of E45 cream (as prescribed by my UK GP) when they have lingered, and this has cleared them up quickly.  I now have a patch that isn't going, but I noticed on the label of the E45 cream it says not to use during pregnancy.......  Is there any significant risk if I were to apply the cream very sparingly for a couple of days??  Or should  just avoid it and put up with it??


Re-reading this,  sound like a real beauty, don't I?!  Warts, psoriasis.....!


Thanks for any info - L-J x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi L-J,

Congrats on your pregnancy! Hadn't realised you were expecting again 

Checking the common UK products with salicylic acid in them for wart removal then they appear to be fine to use in pregnancy. Both the gels e.g. bazuka and liquids e.g. salactol state that there are no special precautions. This backs up the advise on NHS website so would appear to be fine to use for a short course to try and get rid of the wart. Not sure if products available abroad have different license in pregnancy and hence they can't be sold. Or perhaps advise is on the premis that aspirin is generally not recommended in pregnancy (unless under medical supervision), therefore salicyclic acid shouls be avoided too.

Hydrocortisone, although mild potency, is a steroid and these are generally only advised to use in pregnancy on a Dr's advise. Not because there is considered any great risk from them but more because they haven't been tested in pregnancy officically and because you should ensure you are using the most suitable form and strength for the shortest time (hence check with a GP first). Saying all that you are probably aware that women using immune protocols in IVF will take huge doses of oral steroids with no ill effect as part of their immune therapy. I'd say that in comparison using a few days of a mild steroid to clear a few patches of psoriasis will be fine 

Hope this helps?
Maz x

P.S. I'm sure you are blooming


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Maz!


The blooming stage is still to come........ just scabby and haggard at the moment ;-)


----------

